# WH Rez - 9/7/09



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2009)

I hooked up with Woodcore and a couple of other guys for a great rip around the Rez today.  Weather was beautiful, trails are in great shape, and I was shown a whole ton of trails that I never knew existed.  I haven't been out there at all this year, I'm not sure why because I had a blast.  One of the best rides of the year for me.

I'm sure Woodcore will chime in with the mileage and other details.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2009)

I always seem to have fun at the Rez, that place has one of my favorite DH's in the area. I tend to ride there alot in the fall afterwork.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2009)

I had forgotten how much rock and roots there is to play on there.  Not to mention I had no idea how many other trails there were in there.  I recognized a bunch of spots from the other times I've been there, but for the most part it was like I'd never ridden there before.  Aside from a few crazy climbs that I couldn't make I managed to stay on my bike for the whole ride, even a few spots that I wussed out on the last time I was there.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I had forgotten how much rock and roots there is to play on there.  Not to mention I had no idea how many other trails there were in there.  I recognized a bunch of spots from the other times I've been there, but for the most part it was like I'd never ridden there before.  Aside from a few crazy climbs that I couldn't make I managed to stay on my bike for the whole ride, even a few spots that I wussed out on the last time I was there.



Inwas thinking today about doing a ride starting from the Rez all the way to Penwood.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Inwas thinking today about doing a ride starting from the Rez all the way to Penwood.



It's been done, pretty long ride I think.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's been done, pretty long ride I think.



I know it's been done. But it may have to wait until next year. I already have several other rides planned that come first.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes sir!! A great ride for sure this morning!! I haven't been on a ride at the Rez since sometime back in May but regardless, todays ride really changed my opinion of the place. Maybe it was the fact that the trails are (as described by OZ on Crankfire) drier than an 80 year old uterus and rolling super nice or the fact that I'm a completely different rider since my last ride here, or maybe all of the above, anyway had a wicked good ride today and a ton of fun. 

I found and rode over so many cool features today that my head is spinning just trying to remember half of them. Rolled a ton of sweet rock rollers, log up and overs, etc etc. they just seemed to keep coming one after another for the duration of the ride. 

Brian, Duane and myself managed after an initial inspection to successfully roll the big log pile towards the end of the ride with ease. It had to be easily a good five feet high and I never imagined that I'd be able to roll it. Brian was last to hit it and came into it with so much speed that if he didn't go over it he was definitely going right through it. LOL! 

The loop came in at 9.54 miles with 1273 feet of climbing. We managed to ride at a good clip today and covered the 9.5 miles in 1 hour 37 minutes with an average speed of 5.9mph, not too shabby!

As always it was great riding with Brian again and even better to be able to share a rip with some old friends I haven't rolled with in a long time! 

Here's the track info and map:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=621 

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=2&t=621&w=0


----------



## sLoPeS (Sep 7, 2009)

great to see some WH Rez stoke!

gonna have to get one more ride in there before the snow starts flying and i hole up in Killington for the winter ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> great to see some WH Rez stoke!
> 
> gonna have to get one more ride in there before the snow starts flying and i hole up in Killington for the winter ;-)



Let us know when you're gonna ride the Rez, it would be cool to get another ride in with ya if I'm around.


----------



## sLoPeS (Sep 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Let us know when you're gonna ride the Rez, it would be cool to get another ride in with ya if I'm around.



for sure....looking like the week after next.  will keep u posted.


maybe an epic up to penwood???


----------

